# Creepy stuff in video gaming (urban legends, devil, etc...)



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 3, 2012)

So recently I've been watching 2 videos on creepy things in games and I basically just wanted to start this thread so that other people on the temp could share something that they believe is creepy! Here are a few creepy things for me:







The Polybius Game






The devil is in Earthbound






This is a bootleg Pokemon game, it is creepy all by itself!






Herobrine from Minecraft






SONIC.EXE Creepypasta all on it's own again!






The hidden message in Sonic CD, This shit just scared the shit out of me when I saw it!

Once again, find something creepy in a game, get a screencap of it and post it here!


----------



## Shockwind (Nov 3, 2012)

Pokemon Black always creeps me out whenever I think of it.

Same w/ Herobrine and Slenderman.



Spoiler: Teh pics


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't really get what you're asking. Perhaps it's because I hardly know the games you're referring to, but they don't sound all that creepy. Don't get me wrong, but I don't get the creepy-factor on a bootleg game.


Also: on my end, pretty much all of what I find creepy is in the audio. A screenshot of silent hill 2 or eternal darkness won't do much good. And I'm sure I missed a lot of creep-factors playing through metroid: zero because I played without sound (so I missed the infamous metroid screeches).




Oh...but this one is a recent good one (it took me MANY deaths before I discovered you could simply push that log into the water...I thought it was a piece of rock).







Wait...here's another one from over a decade ago: the Unreal Skaarj. You see, until that game, pretty much all enemies in FPS'es I played ran in predictable straight lines toward you. And then there were the skaarj. Not only were they lightning fast and brutal, they also JUMPED AWAY when you fired a rocket at them.
For me (who played through doom 1 and 2 on ultra-violence), this was so radically different it creeped me out so much it almost gave me nightmares.


----------



## Fluto (Nov 3, 2012)

May not be a screenshot, but 'nough said.


----------



## emigre (Nov 3, 2012)

This thread is going to be full of shit creepypasta isn't it?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 3, 2012)

There's laundry detergent more frightening than this.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Nov 3, 2012)

sonic.exe is terrible man. BEN DROWNED is the much better creepypasta. But on actually creepy stuff in games, there's a Japan only DS game called 'Nanashi no Game' which when translated roughly means 'The Game With No Name'. In this game you explore a creepy haunted house and play a haunted NES game which is said to kill people within 3 days of playing it. It's sorta like The Ring but the twist is the NES game is actually playable in game, and you must play it yourself to progress. Apparently it emulates the DS bootup and acts like your actually playing the haunted game through an emulator. It looks creepy as heck.


----------

